# Son and his dog is gone



## Jojofergy (Jun 27, 2016)

I know this probably sounds strange lol but I miss my sons dog
My son moved to help his dad run his business we knew about this move for a while he wasn't suppose to move until June at first but his dad hurt his back and asked him to come earlier 
They have been gone since Sunday  
I do miss my son but he's 20 and hasn't been around that much lately anyway 
I miss my sons dog dexter a lot I find myself kinda lonely even though I have 2 other dogs I never realized how much more work just dexter was I don't mind the extra I actually have too much time on my hands now without him here 
My girl Luna isn't that active now so the puppy gets tons of attention the last couple days
Dexter was the dog I took on long walks and the one I spent tons of time training he was always following me to the bathroom always ready for a cuddle so loving and sweet 
Luna cuddles at night but not much during the day and sprocket has very short cuddle time lol 
I can tell Luna misses him tons she's barely gotten up from her bed since Monday sprocket is bugging Luna a lot more to play lol but the extra play time and training I've been giving him has helped a little I think 
Just had to say I miss him and thinking about him everyday
We are a sad household right now  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chi-Chi's Mom (Dec 10, 2015)

I'm sad that you are sad :|


----------



## Jojofergy (Jun 27, 2016)

Thank you 
This year has been a rough year so far can't wait for it to get better lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

I don't think it matters how many pets you have. You love them all the same and miss them when they are gone. The world is out of sinc for a while. I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Bnails52 (May 23, 2017)

*Sad and missing dog.*

I just got a little Hava see puppy two weeks ago. I had a dog who was a Maltese and while on a motorhome trip last October he passed away. At first we swore that was it, last dog we were going to have. Well as time went by I got pretty lonely without him around, then we got Bella, she is such a sweet, loving little girl, and has filled our life with so much joy! I understand completely why you miss your sons dog, can you get another one? Might help.it's good you have the other two, but as mothers, we need to be needed, so another one might help fill that void. Good luck!


----------



## Jojofergy (Jun 27, 2016)

I have been thinking about getting another my puppy is only about 8 months old so not ready for 2 puppy's yet lol I have been taking to a cavalier Breeder about possibly getting a puppy next year 
With dexter gone and Luna sick I think next year would be better than this year 
I have always wanted a cavalier as long as I can remember 
I think sprocket would like another little dog for a playmate too 
I think about dexter all the time I hope my sons comes to visit soon with his dog lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

How far away did your son move? Sorry to hear you are missing them.


----------



## Jojofergy (Jun 27, 2016)

He's about 3 hrs away so not too far but further than I'd like 
It's definitely been a lot different around here without dexter my other two are not really clingy like he was I'm kinda missing that now I guess my oldest dog seems to be loving the extra attention I've been giving her but sprocket isn't a fan of long cuddles lol he'd rather play with Luna all the time 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Jojofergy said:


> I have been thinking about getting another my puppy is only about 8 months old so not ready for 2 puppy's yet lol I have been taking to a cavalier Breeder about possibly getting a puppy next year
> With dexter gone and Luna sick I think next year would be better than this year
> I have always wanted a cavalier as long as I can remember
> I think sprocket would like another little dog for a playmate too
> ...


I LOVE Cavaliers, but I would be SO worried about getting one with a major health problem... Especially the neurological one.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Jojofergy said:


> He's about 3 hrs away so not too far but further than I'd like
> It's definitely been a lot different around here without dexter my other two are not really clingy like he was I'm kinda missing that now I guess my oldest dog seems to be loving the extra attention I've been giving her but sprocket isn't a fan of long cuddles lol he'd rather play with Luna all the time
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I know just what you ean. Both of my sons were away in California over the winter, and even though the hose was nice and quiet, I missed them terribly! Now one has been for a month or so, and the other will be home by the end of June. It will be chaos around here gain, but I still will be happy to have them here!


----------



## Jojofergy (Jun 27, 2016)

I love cavs too and their health is the reason I haven't gotten one even though I have wanted one for years but I still want one so have decided to take the plunge I've only talked with one breeder I want to go visit before I decide if I'm getting puppy from her she has all the clearances on her current dogs but I'd still feel better visiting first 
I'm in no hurry I want to enjoy the two I have as long as possible but when the time comes for Luna I do plan to get another dog more than likely it will be a cav I've considered many breeds Keeshond, papillon,golden retriever , shelties or another havanese but always go back to cavaliers 
I want to try a lot of fun dog sports with sprocket when he's a little older he loves our obedience classes and I think he will love sports too and it will be good for my health I'm very overweight and he gets me moving! But I also want to do therapy work and it's obvious he would never enjoy that he likes people ok but he doesn't love them so I'm looking for a dog that absolutely adores people from the start 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Jojofergy said:


> But I also want to do therapy work and it's obvious he would never enjoy that he likes people ok but he doesn't love them so I'm looking for a dog that absolutely adores people from the start


I'm hoping Shama will still turn out to be a good therapy dog even though she's never been wild about being held. She does like people but on her own terms. She lets us pet her quite a bit if she's sitting on the floor next to us instead of in our laps. She tolerates being groomed in my lap much better than she used to. At a recent gathering of our extended family, she let two little girls braid her hair! Maybe Sprocket wouldn't enjoy therapy work, but maybe there are all sorts of therapy dogs, including those who provide entertainment at a distance and with limited physical contact? I'll continue to post about Shama's journey toward being a therapy dog . . .


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Jojofergy said:


> I love cavs too and their health is the reason I haven't gotten one even though I have wanted one for years but I still want one so have decided to take the plunge I've only talked with one breeder I want to go visit before I decide if I'm getting puppy from her she has all the clearances on her current dogs but I'd still feel better visiting first
> I'm in no hurry I want to enjoy the two I have as long as possible but when the time comes for Luna I do plan to get another dog more than likely it will be a cav I've considered many breeds Keeshond, papillon,golden retriever , shelties or another havanese but always go back to cavaliers
> I want to try a lot of fun dog sports with sprocket when he's a little older he loves our obedience classes and I think he will love sports too and it will be good for my health I'm very overweight and he gets me moving! But I also want to do therapy work and it's obvious he would never enjoy that he likes people ok but he doesn't love them so I'm looking for a dog that absolutely adores people from the start
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well,

Don't give up on Sprocket as a therapy dog... I said EXACTLY the same thing about Kodi at that age. Remember, he is in the middle of a "fear period" right now. At that age, Kodi LVOED people he knew, but would duck behind me if a stranger tried to pat him. After he was really grown up (over two) he changed completely. He has shown over and over that he knows JUST how to cotton up to elderly people, even those who THINK they "don't like dogs" and just charm the socks off of them.  He has also been with me a few time when I met with very upset clients. He seems to understand that and just sits against their foot, waiting. Before long, I see the hand go down and start to stroke his head. He just stays their, leaning against them. He seems to be able to tell exactly what each person needs.


----------



## Jojofergy (Jun 27, 2016)

krandall said:


> Well,
> 
> Don't give up on Sprocket as a therapy dog... I said EXACTLY the same thing about Kodi at that age.


I hope that's true he's such a great dog but when he's around strangers he's very reserved he lets them pet him but that tail isnt wagging he doesn't seem to be enjoying it that much he sniffs and checks them out but he's not extremely friendly and he's still nervous around kids too I just don't want him to do something he doesn't really enjoy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Jojofergy said:


> I hope that's true he's such a great dog but when he's around strangers he's very reserved he lets them pet him but that tail isnt wagging he doesn't seem to be enjoying it that much he sniffs and checks them out but he's not extremely friendly and he's still nervous around kids too I just don't want him to do something he doesn't really enjoy
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I wouldn't be at all surprised to see that change with age. But you are absolutely right not to push it, and I agree completely... I would never force my dogs into an activity they weren't happy with! You're a good dog mom!


----------

